# Free Patterns from Down UNder



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I hope some-one will like these. I particularly liked the fringed shrug, and it is a pattern for beginners.

http://www.lincraft.com.au/projects-ideas/projects/knitting-crochet


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Thnkx for the reminder...with all the other freebie sites I had forgeotten about this one.
I bet, like down here, its a warm one up yr way! Enjoy watching the cricket.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice,thanks for the link. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, I downloaded the hooded scarf:
http://www.lincraft.com.au/media/projectpdfs/194.pdf
and the baby mittens
http://www.lincraft.com.au/media/projectpdfs/376.pdf


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

such nice patterns. I will certainly be going back to that one. thanks so much.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link. It's great to browse through new sites. You never know when you'll find that special pattern to treasure!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 14, 2012)

Mary thank you, I've bookmarked this one. Some lovely patterns.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you. I put a few patterns on my 'favourites' list.


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

MMM very nice patterns, thanks for the link  :thumbup:


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you. Found a jacket pattern I liked.


----------



## Mariaemarsh (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you Mary for the link I have book marked it


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks for the link, its great


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Great patterns. Thanks.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks for the link. Many great patterns!


----------



## m1arnie (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for sharing- I found 3 patterns that I want to knit in the first 2 pages. lol


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks , nice find.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you, found some nice patterns.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Nice selection of patterns - thank you for sharing the link!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I think I thank you for this link - now I have a dozen new projects. Oh my. So many patterns so little time....


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

These are terrific.... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great site! Thank you...


----------



## twig (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you for the site, I joined but I am from Canada


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Thank you. I added this to my favs.


----------



## grundys (Aug 20, 2011)

There are some really nice patterns, I have printed off the "Elegant Evening Shawl" which I thought will be nice for holidays etc. I am now feeling quite giddy though as I decided to have a look on the Yarn Paradise site to see if they had any yarn similar to the Lincraft brand and yes as usual Ice Yarns always come up trumps with their huge selection. I chose a lovely colour, sent it to my shopping basket and the cost only came to £1.89 for 400 grams, so then I thought it would be shameful to have an order for such a small amount shipped from Turkey to England, so I added another 2 packs to my shopping basket which then came to just over £7 and with shipping the total came to around £18. That site is fabulous for choice and the prices are unbelievable, so thank you very much for the link to the patterns.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Mary Carter-What great patterns! Thanks for sharing the link. Denise


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh dear. Some more terrific patterns. AND, they're "EASY".


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

thank you so much..the cable scarf pattern..just what I want to try. thanks again


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I printed several.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you :wink:


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank You for sharing this site I love it.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks! I'm going to give the cabled scarf a try. Wish me luck as this would be my first attempt at cables!


----------



## elida russell (May 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for the site info. Liked a lot of the patterns.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the Link, I never think about looking at Lindcraft on line, we have a store near us and go in there often.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Some very nice patterns.... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you. I have bookmarked the link.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely site, something for everyone.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I had never seen this site - thank you!!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

THANKS I found a few good bag patterns & a coat


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

What lovely patterns! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks so very much!


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Mary,...Lincraft has just recently arrived in Christchurch. Haven't been to a shop yet, but hope they have lovely beads to string,...Like Spotlight.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

whackydo said:


> Thnkx for the reminder...with all the other freebie sites I had forgeotten about this one.
> I bet, like down here, its a warm one up yr way! Enjoy watching the cricket.


Glad some-one liked it...
For the first time ever I took a bottle of water with me yesterday when I walked the dog.
I also cried for the people of Tasmania, because as per the saying "but for the grace of God go I". This is meant to be our wet season, but it is bone dry and stinking hot. Tasmania had the hottest day in their history yesterday. Rain dance pending.......as soon as the cricket ends!


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanx for the link, although I could not join since I live in the USA, I did down load several of the patterns...


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Piper Too said:


> Mary,...Lincraft has just recently arrived in Christchurch. Haven't been to a shop yet, but hope they have lovely beads to string,...Like Spotlight.


Hopefully they will have a large selection of beads and findings, wool, needles, knitting looms, scrap booking, sewing, craft books, etc; like they do in Australia. 
I looked yesterday for a peach coloured 4 1/2" flower loom, but they don't stock those, so I will have to purchase one of those online....but they are pretty good otherwise. prices comparative to Spotlight too.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this site Mary, found more than a couple of items I'd love to make.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you! Wasn't familiar with this site.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I have been able to pick up a few of the patterns from Lindcraft, but not all that are on the link.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## Nanna Helen (Jan 16, 2012)

Super patterns thank you so much for the link, will enjoy knitting these lovely goodies. xx


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this link. Great knits.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for these patterns. I have printed several. rlmayknit


----------

